# Fresh vs. Dried Cilantro



## dr. zoidberg (May 22, 2006)

Cilantro is rapidly becoming one of my most favorite herbs. The taste, the aroma, the eye candy! I dont usually use an entire bundle of cilantro from the grocery store and kinda hate to waste 1/4 of it. THEN, i was at a natural foods store and saw their spice section with dried cilantro and thought HMMMMmmm.

does anybody know how much is lost in flavor and aroma when using dried cilantro?

:chef:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

All of it! Seriously, Cilantro is one of those items that dried cannot duplicate the fresh. You might be better off freezing the fresh stuff or making an oil with it.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Ever thought about a cilantro oil. Olive oil and fresh cilantro in a blender.

Best Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## dr. zoidberg (May 22, 2006)

Thanx for the replies. i believe i will try the Cilantro/EVOO thing. it was something that had crossed my mind anyway, but had not had the gumption to do it. (till now!) Thanx all


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Hey Doc, before going too far read this thread. A lot of info on the making and storage of oils.

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/showt...hlight=infused


----------

